# TC Collaboration



## Klavierspieler

I thought it would be fun for the composers at TC to some sort of collaboration.

What do you guys think?

And if you guys would like to, then how do you think we could manage it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Count me out. :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Count me out. :tiphat:


:scold: stupid kangaroo


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Calling me a "stupid kangaroo" is going to make me reject the collaboration idea even _further._ I _might_ have thought about collaborating if you _didn't_ call me a "stupid kangaroo," but now it is definite: I'm not collaborating with anyone here. Have a nice day. :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Calling me a "stupid kangaroo" is going to make me reject the collaboration idea even _further._ I _might_ have thought about collaborating if you _didn't_ call me a "stupid kangaroo," but now it is definite: I'm not collaborating with anyone here. Have a nice day. :tiphat:


Oh, really? I have photographic evidence that you not only are a kangaroo, but you molest humans. What do you say to this:










Hah! Caught red-handed! ut:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oops! I think I just sent my own thread way off-topic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Oh, really? I have photographic evidence that you not only are a kangaroo, but you molest humans. What do you say to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! Caught red-handed! ut:


*??!?!?!!!!* I thought I destroyed that video!


----------



## Abracadabra

I see this thread has rapidly become a vast welcoming network of enthusiastic collaborators.




I'm looking forward to hearing the finished piece. 



:devil:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

If I knew half as much theory as anyone else here then I would attempt a collaboration, but everything I write is by ear so I'm not sure that it would work out with others' work.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *??!?!?!!!!* I thought I destroyed that video!


I am very interested in this conversation, where did that video come from?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I am very interested in this conversation, where did that video come from?


Aleazk has the original I think.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aleazk has the original I think.


But why was it used in the first place?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> But why was it used in the first place?


Funny pictures to brighten your day.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Funny pictures to brighten your day.


I must go and look.


----------



## Krummhorn

Klavierspieler said:


> Oops! I think I just sent my own thread way off-topic.


And now, back to the original post at the top of the thread 



Klavierspieler said:


> I thought it would be fun for the composers at TC to some sort of collaboration.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> And if you guys would like to, then how do you think we could manage it?


----------



## Abracadabra

Krummhorn said:


> And now, back to the original post at the top of the thread


Well, it appears that Iforgotmypassword is willing to collaborate as long as composition by ear is considered acceptable.

I would definitely have to take a similar position, as I too compose almost entirely by ear. Although that's not to say that I don't also construct overall structures or motifs.

Here's my question to Klavierspieler, (basically his own question put back to him):

"And if you guys would like to, then how do you think we could manage it?"

That is indeed a very profound question, because surely different composers approach their compositions from entirely different perspective and methods. Some start with melodies, and maybe work with counterpoint from there to create harmonies. Others might start with a harmony and then add melodies over that. Still others might start with a rhythm beat or pulse and create both harmonies and melodies from that rhythmic inspiration.

And there are probably a thousand other ways to approach composing.

So where do you even begin? Especially in a collaboration like this?

Also are you locked into classical music, or will any music do?

Here are some possible suggestions:

*1) Start with a rhythmic beat and time signature? Perhaps starting with some underlying percussion instrument? Create this in a sheet music program (or perform it yourself live) and post it as a foundational canvass to begin painting over.

2) Start with a harmony and key signature? Create a harmonic backdrop played by a harmony instrument like keyboard or guitar, or a collection of string instruments playing harmonies together. Then post that for people to start writing specific melodies over?

3) Offer up a melody to get things underway, give the key signature and mode, and allow people to start embellishing over that.

4) Offer some other approach that's entirely different?*

If you have a specific approach to composition that you'd like everyone to use, you might do well to outline the procedure that you'd like to see used so people can have an idea of what you have in mind. 
*
Would vocals be permitted? Could it become a song?

Which instruments are permitted?

Is there restrictions on genre or style?

Is this restricted to only classical style music, or are you proposing just any music in general?*

I think you need to either narrow things down, or proclaim that there are "no rules or restrictions" so people can have an idea of what you're hoping to see evolve here?

Personally I have no interest in attempting to write a purely classical piece of music. I'm not even all that much interested in classical music anymore in spite of the fact that I joined this site. 

I actually like music more along the lines of Santana. :lol:

I'm definitely more into things like jazz, blues, fusion rock, fantasy theme music, etc.

But don't let my tastes in music sway you, I probably won't actually participate in this collaboration in any case. But that's yet to be seen. I'll watch how it evolves and if I see where I might be able to contribute something I might take a shot at it. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

The simplest way to do this is to have someone compose a theme, and then all participants compose a variation.

This post does not necessarily indicate my involvement.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think I like Emiel's idea, personally.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Abracadabra said:


> Would vocals be permitted? Could it become a song?


If you guys want to, sure.



> Which instruments are permitted?


Whatever we have. 



> Is there restrictions on genre or style?
> 
> Is this restricted to only classical style music, or are you proposing just any music in general?


I would prefer to keep it in classical music, but again, I'm open if you guys want to do other things.



> But don't let my tastes in music sway you, I probably won't actually participate in this collaboration in any case. But that's yet to be seen. I'll watch how it evolves and if I see where I might be able to contribute something I might take a shot at it. :tiphat:


It won't even get off the ground if nobody participates.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Abracadabra said:


> But don't let my tastes in music sway you, I probably won't actually participate in this collaboration in any case. But that's yet to be seen. I'll watch how it evolves and if I see where I might be able to contribute something I might take a shot at it. :tiphat:


Me too I guess.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Me too I guess.


You compose eh?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You compose eh?


Not _really_. But if anyone wants something played...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Not _really_. But if anyone wants something played...


IT'S ON ITS WAY!!!  random text


----------



## StevenOBrien

MaestroViolinist said:


> Not _really_. But if anyone wants something played...


Do go on .


----------



## Klavierspieler

Could I get yes or no answers from people? It's hard to know how many people are actually interested otherwise.

I don't really want to bother with this if no one is interested.


----------



## LordBlackudder

agree on a way of creating the music first.

and make sure everyone has access the he software.

maybe a free program like musescore?

those save files can be sent from composer to composer and than at the end see the result.

and don't delete someone elses input.

or maybe join everyones work together using an editor.


----------



## Abracadabra

Klavierspieler said:


> Could I get yes or no answers from people? It's hard to know how many people are actually interested otherwise.
> 
> I don't really want to bother with this if no one is interested.


Your concerns are understandable. I sincerely hope you find people who are interested. I would truly be interesting in seeing both, the end product of the composition, as well as how the process developed. In fact, I would almost be more interested in the latter.

I've tried on various other music forums to participate in collaborations fairly unsuccessfully, save for a few songwriting collaborations that actually turned out quite well, I thought. And along the lines of what emiellucifuge suggested we almost always ended up with several different variations of the song. After all, it's truly almost impossible to get artists to agree on anything. :lol:

In fact, here's my version of one song we were working on. Actually my version is so unique I can basically call it my own. These are my lyrics, my music, and my 'live performance' of the finished piece. I'm playing rhythm guitar, lead guitar, and doing all the vocals, including the vocal harmonies at the end.

I'm not even sure this could genuinely be called a "collaboration". It was more like a bunch of people creating their own separate songs, based on the same seed ideas.

Here's my version of it:










Poetry and Music

Poetry and Music 
Will lighten up your load
Gotta sing your lyrics
When you're rid'in down the road

Lighten up 
Lighten up
Don't be down
Write em up
Write em up
Sing out loud

Awake your soul
Let your feelings fill your mind
Set your worries free
Till your thoughts and rhythm combine

Let it sprout
Let it sprout
Melodiously
Sing it out
Sing it out
Set it free

Realize your Dream
In the lyrics that you write
It's your living stream
The winding river of your life

Let it flow
Let it flow
It's your living spirit
Let it grow
Let it grow 
Let the whole world hear it

Poetry and Music
Let your worries go
Poetry and Music
let the whole world know
Poetry and Music
Realize your dream
Poetry and Music
With a lyrical theme
Poetry and Music
set the world aglow
Poetry and Music
Let your spirit flow
Let your spirit flow
Let your spirit flow
- Let your spirit flow

:tiphat:

~~~~

As far as the collaboration that's being proposed here, I'm afraid I'll have to decline if you are seeking a definite yes/no answer at this point. I have no clue what the seed ideas will even be? Plus you stated that you would like for it to be a classical style piece. So based on that preliminary info, I'll humbly bow out, I'm not good with classical music per say.

But, I do wish the very best to the TC Collaborators.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

StevenOBrien said:


> Do go on .


 I've only tried composing twice, and once was for school. Actually, the school one wasn't too bad, it was variations on a theme, but since the theme was only one line and then the variations I wrote were only three lines... Anyways, you probably don't want my help then.


----------



## PetrB

art by committee ~ Yellow River Piano Concerto.... 

Terrible idea.

'Nuff said.


----------



## PetrB

art by committee ~ Yellow River Piano Concerto.... I was thinking to post a link, but then not desiring to promote sickeningly thin and sappy music, decided against it. There is 'craft' in this piece, but between the 'art by committee (Communist Chinese political point, sociopolitical agenda, 'peoples music,' I think any individual voice is lost, which was the point, I suppose: to western ears, that is almost a certain death-knell.

Terrible idea - 'Nuff said.

Better Idea: theme where anyone desiring to participate would write one piece based thereupon.

Silly fun Idea: a 'round robin,' I.E. someone starts off with a few written bars or lines, the next party takes over, passes it on - talk about 'mixed style,' LOL.


----------



## Klavierspieler

PetrB said:


> art by committee ~ Yellow River Piano Concerto.... I was thinking to post a link, but then not desiring to promote sickeningly thin and sappy music, decided against it. There is 'craft' in this piece, but between the 'art by committee (Communist Chinese political point, sociopolitical agenda, 'peoples music,' I think any individual voice is lost, which was the point, I suppose: to western ears, that is almost a certain death-knell.
> 
> Terrible idea - 'Nuff said.
> 
> Better Idea: theme where anyone desiring to participate would write one piece based thereupon.
> 
> *Silly fun Idea: a 'round robin,' I.E. someone starts off with a few written bars or lines, the next party takes over, passes it on - talk about 'mixed style,' LOL.*


Insta-like.  Let's do it.


----------



## BurningDesire

Or perhaps we could select some theme and do variations on it? For example a Chopin theme, or a Beethoven theme, or a plainchant melody or a hymn or folk song or whatever, and everybody can do any kind of variation they want, whether it be a punk rock rendition, or a short fugue on the theme, or the theme played at 7 different tempos in 5 different keys?


----------



## Ramako

I like this idea.

I think the theme and variations is probably the best way of doing it - like Diabelli (of course that went wrong). We can all post our variation on it if we choose to take part.

I suggest someone (probably Klavierspieler) should take the job of prime composer/editor. For starters ordering the variations when (if ever) written. More importantly choosing a theme, otherwise we'll sit here arguing over the theme for years.


----------

